# GTA spring meet up?



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone!

We weren't able to get together in the fall for a rowdy retriever meet up, so how would sometime this spring work? I think it would be great to get out there and meet some of the fellow golden lovers in our area, so if anyone is interested let me know!

Cheers!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not sure how close anyone is to Caledon Village (just outside Brampton) but if interested, I have 10 acres (fenced in) that I'm sure the dogs would enjoy running around in??

Just a suggestion. I'm totally cool if you guys choose a park that's closer to the Toronto area.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone interested ???


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

You guys know i'm in when we are moved back<33


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I figured you'd be at my house whether there's a meet or not haha.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im to far  But I dont think I would be invited because mines not a GR


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Im to far  But I dont think I would be invited because mines not a GR


Hey you are totally welcome! I wanna meet that handsome man of yours!<3


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's for GRF Members, Lincoln!  

I remember the last meet I went to, someone's ...what was it... an australian shepherd or border collie...sort of dog like that haha, was running in circles and barking like he was trying to herd all the Goldens. It was hilarious.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

As long as Burlington is classified as "GTA" we're in! I like the idea of a fenced area Ninde' Gold!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sure it does! (I dunno where Burlington is... Hamilton area?? lol)

Here's a picture of one of our smaller fenced in fields:










There's another one of equal size beside it, then the bigger 3 or 4 acre one is attached to them but its more like our front yard... kind of... hard to explain LOL.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We are in, just give us a date, time and place. If we are invited


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Would Bayne still be welcomed not neutered? Some of my Saturday's are booked up for RC racing but Sundays are usually all open.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the idea of your fenced in area Ninde'Gold! Is there a time/day that works for you? We have training with Loka on Sundays, but it's flexible so if that works for others that's fine with us. I'm in school so weekends are better in general, but occasional weekdays are ok too. If that is a place that doesn't work for everyone else then we could arrange for somewhere more central. Krys, I would definitely include Burlington as GTA, because I'm in Hamilton! Ha ha. Lincoln_16, of course you're welcome! We all love GRs, but we also love dogs! And Jamm, it'd be great to have you if you were closer! Deb_Bayne, I personally have zero problem with an un-neutered Bayne, but I wouldn't want to speak for everyone. Our Loka just loves everyone!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hopefully our house sells soon and we can move back ASAP. Joey needs more Golden friends


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm usually off Sundays but not always... I'll find out tomorrow what my sched is for next weekend if that's not too soon for anyone.

I don't care about neutered dogs or not neutered... as long as they don't try to dominate Tucker because he doesn't like it and isn't afraid to tell another dog to beat it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I likely will not be able to make it as I cannot drive that far. 

I wouldnt care if the dog was neutered or not. I refuse to bother with meet ups, dog parks etc who refuse a dog because its not neutered.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Sure it does! (I dunno where Burlington is... Hamilton area?? lol)
> 
> Here's a picture of one of our smaller fenced in fields:
> 
> ...


well its official... i am jealous! lol! you have a fantastic backyard. weekend usually work best for me, but I will do my best to be make it


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well next week I have Thursday and Friday off.

The weekend after I'm off but have to go to my bridal shower lol.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I am off on Sundays and Monday's and any other day we are free passed 5. Not factoring in travel time.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I would love to try to get to this event too, hopefully the date works. I know I have fallen off the grid here and no one has actually met Cooper, who will be 1 this Wed. and Jaxson is now 2.5 years old! But they are game I am sure!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I work monday thru friday so weekends are the only days',,, but we do have RC racing every other Saturday in our back yard and next saturday is race day LOL 

April 28th, May 12 & 26 those are our race dates. I don't race but I am the food person and having to feed all those hungry racers.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We're good with Sunday's.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hi! This sounds like so much fun! I'm in Toronto, but would absolutely go for a drive for a meet-up!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out when I'll have time off :uhoh:

I get lots of weekdays off but what fun is that!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What's everyones plans for the long weekend??


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Loka and I are free!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I won't know until Friday but I'm almost certain I'm off that Monday!! 

If anyone is interested I can let you all know for certain by the end of the week.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish I could come! I guess Pittsburgh is a little far away huh?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You could get here in time! LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Considering I'm in Paris right now probably not haha!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh right haha. I totally forgot you're no where near North America right now! 

Well, perhaps some other time!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh how I'd love for Mia to meet her half brother!... But being far and with Gabby, can't...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah you're quite the drive from the GTA 

Perhaps some day you'll travel here!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm away for a week over the long weekend.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, that's too bad!  But I'm sure we'll get together more than once this year!


----------

